# butcher block top



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

I've made three butcher blocks so far, but I want to know if I'm making it correctly. I've heard of rods inserted into them and am wondering what they do and are they necessary.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have seen this done on a few of the tops I worked on when I was a baker, but I don't think it's necessary. It may help with the assembly, i.e. lining up or maybe they bolt it together and plug the countersunk bolt holes. But I have made a number of them over the years and did not do this. They have held up with no problem, no delaminations or anything like that. I know, because they are at friend's houses and I see them occasionally. 

I have also ordered them pre-made from Michigan Maple Block, and they do not use rods in theirs either. Those have also held up well over years of use. I think good joints, and adequate clamping pressure are really the keys, and good glue of course. I used Titebond II on mine.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never used rods when making BB glue-ups. Before yellow glue, used white glue, then TB, then TBII, and now TBIII, or UF glue. Good prep, gluing, and clamping = good BB.


----------

